# TPMS Warning light on my TT-RS



## l15nex (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

the TPMS light has come on today and advised to check my tyre pressure.
I have been to a local garage who have checked the pressures and they are fine.

I have since reset the Tyre pressure gauge but it keeps coming on.

Does this sound like a sensor issue? I am going to take it into Audi on Monday, but just wondered if anyone could shed any light.

Thanks for taking the time to look at my post.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The car needs a scan to check for saved fault codes to see whether there is a sensor fault.

The pressures are not directly sensed. TPMS uses the ABS wheel speed sensors to compare wheel rotation speed, taking an 'odd one out' to indicate a deflated tyre.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I have TPMS (ABS System) on my Burg VXR & 4 psi difference in one tyre is enough to bring up alarm. 
Very useful to have an advanced warning. Saved lots of hassle. 
Hoggy.


----------



## l15nex (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for that Brittan, I guess I will have to get it into Audi ASAP then.

I still have a warranty so hopefully this is all covered, and hopefully isn't too big of a problem??

I know the pressures are fine, 2 garages have checked them over today, but the (!) Malfunction error appears after about 30 seconds of starting the car.

Only picked the car up this weekend!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

l15nex said:


> I know the pressures are fine, 2 garages have checked them over today,


Hi, I wouldn't know they were fine unless I checked them myself. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## l15nex (Nov 29, 2011)

I did manage to check them myself today and they were fine.
A friend works for the AA so he is going to bring his fault reader round and hopefully pin point the problem, he seems to think it'll be a sensor?
If all fails I will run it into Audi as soon as I can.


----------



## koxxfr (Apr 13, 2014)

You have to reset it after each wheel removal etc.. its ABS sensor monitored.. not a tire pressure.. it actualy monitor if your wheels are turning same way.. badly worn tire can cause this also..


----------



## Myttrocks (Mar 30, 2011)

The TPMS alerted me to a slow puncture recently. Glad I had this option.


----------



## l15nex (Nov 29, 2011)

All tyres are pretty new, no wear, and the tread is good on all tyres.
Sadly I think it is something more than this, I have it booked in on Thursday for Audi to take a look and read the fault code.
Really annoying seeing the TFMS symbol on the dash and the flashing amber light.


----------



## l15nex (Nov 29, 2011)

So the AA have been and plugged in their fault code reader, and I get the following ;

01c0 - Hydronic pump for Haldex clutch, open circuit.

052C - 4WD read out fault memory, see 01c0

Not good, sounds like the 4WD system is down. I thought I was getting more spin out of the wheels, so it now makes sense!

Got it booked in with Audi Thursday so hopefully they can sort it that day for me.

Not something you want 2 days after buying the car!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

l15nex said:


> Not something you want 2 days after buying the car!!


Indeed not, but that makes more sense now. A wheel speed sensor fault would be expected to bring up lights for ABS and ESP.
I'm not entirely sure why this brings up a TPMS light; something to do with the disconnect of drive to the rear axle I suppose.

The fault will be the electric powered hydraulic pump on the Haldex unit. From memory of other with the same fault that runs to approx £250 or so fitted so I hope your warranty will stump up for the repair.


----------



## l15nex (Nov 29, 2011)

Do you think it could be the Haldex coupling Fuse in the passenger dash?
Wonder if its worth me checking if thats blown... Well if I could get the Fuse cover off that is!!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Always worth a check but every time I've seen someone report this fault code it's been the pump.

There's a small cut out in the curved edge of the fuse panel cover. Lever gently with a flat blade screwdriver or similar.


----------



## l15nex (Nov 29, 2011)

So yep, as you said Brittan it is the Haldex Pump. My car is now if until Mon/Tue as they want to test it after fitting.
At least it'll all be sorted once back.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Is it covered by warranty?


----------



## l15nex (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah all still under manufacturer warranty, rang me today and they've replaced it and tested it all day and it's ready to come home 
Picking it up tomorrow, can't wait as I only bought it last weekend and since that day it's not been Quattro.
Excited to drive the beast


----------



## l15nex (Nov 29, 2011)

Picked her back up this morning, and what can I say, it's a totally different beast now. drives totally different.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Glad you got it fixed and now know how it should feel.


----------



## Danhew77 (Oct 24, 2014)

Haldex pump needed replacing on mine this week, that was the same error message I had.


----------

